# Looking for new dive partner during the week



## bninja636 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have my advance and nitrox certs I do not have a boat but its in the plans for next year. have no problems helping out with fuel and clean up! Safety is first and foremost.... hit me up also if you have room for MBT guns and hoes tourney


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Guns and hoes?!?! How many of the latter? I'll make room in the boat!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Gotta have me my boats and hoes!


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im available nights & weekends.... just moved back to the area & need dive buddies drop me a line if interested!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might want to add your feedback to this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/do-we-need-dive-club-pensacola-155972/


----------

